# Lenker für radon zr team 6.0



## wa2lugge (25. Oktober 2011)

würde dieser lenker passen WCS MTB Lenker 31,8 mm wet red

und was meint ihr passt der zum schwarzen Radon


----------



## wa2lugge (25. Oktober 2011)

oder dieser 
Ritchey
Comp MTB Rizer Lenker 31,8 mm, 20mm weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugar-racer (27. Oktober 2011)

Stellt sich erstmal die Frage willst nen neuen Lenker nur wegen der Optik?
Dann würde ich mal überlegen wie es aussieht wenn nur der Lenker andersfarbig ist. Ist natürlich geschmacksache aber ich würde dann schon mehr als nur den Lenker tauschen.

Davon abgesehen gefällt mir ein schwarz(Rahmen) weißes(Anbauteile) bike besser.


----------

